# How do I give stuff to Gulliver now?



## LaBlue0314 (Sep 11, 2019)

I have my character talk to Gulliver, and he says, "Hello there!  Which island would you like me to travel to?"
Then I get a map that says Choose and Island.  When I do it tells me that I need a certain number of points.  

None of this is making any sense to me, even when I attempt to read the How to Play instructions.  How do I give stuff to Gulliver now?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2019)

If you go to the crafting menu, there's a section with Gulliver's face on it.  You can craft various cargo there that is worth a certain number of points.  If you craft the right cargo to get enough points, you can give it to Gulliver and he'll sail off with it.  Since there are three different islands you can send him to, each one has a different number of points it needs.


----------



## LaBlue0314 (Sep 11, 2019)

Okay, thank you very much.  This information really helped.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2019)

LaBlue0314 said:


> Okay, thank you very much.  This information really helped.



No problem.  Glad it helped c:


----------



## Ras (Sep 11, 2019)

It kind of breaks suspension of disbelief when I have three ships out and Gully is still on the island asking if I want him to travel? Regular fortune cookies are now a hassle since I used Gulliver to get rid of Great items I didn’t need. I guess I just have to sell them now.


----------



## Themadgamer (Sep 13, 2019)

So they're hiding new campers in loot boxes?


----------



## StressedJess (Sep 13, 2019)

THEY RUINED IT


----------



## Ras (Sep 14, 2019)

Yeah, I don’t like it. You have to use so many sparkle stones to craft anything, plus the items they want you to craft like the ufo take 20 hours. You can “win” sparkle stones, but you end up spending three (or more) to win one. I only want the animals. Why am I busting my *** for a shearling coat?


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 14, 2019)

The new system is so absurd, I will not be bothering with Gulliver. Which also means that now fortune cookies are pretty useless to me, as well as saving all these rares to give animals to get fortune cookies. It has saved me space and some time, but kind of a bummer I won't have all the animals in the game. I refuse to use resources for this new system. I have seen so many that used leaf tickets get utter crap that I can't understand how they thought this would be a good idea, and that people would be ok with it. I suppose some are, but the majority that I have seen aren't.


----------



## Themadgamer (Sep 14, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> The new system is so absurd, I will not be bothering with Gulliver. Which also means that now fortune cookies are pretty useless to me, as well as saving all these rares to give animals to get fortune cookies. It has saved me space and some time, but kind of a bummer I won't have all the animals in the game. I refuse to use resources for this new system. I have seen so many that used leaf tickets get utter crap that I can't understand how they thought this would be a good idea, and that people would be ok with it. I suppose some are, but the majority that I have seen aren't.



I know right, it's called Animal Crossing, meeting new visitors is a big part of the game and they made that a crap mechanic.

I've played everyday since day one and I think I'm done.  It's not only that they put a basic portion of the game (new visitors) behind a Loot box mechanic, but when the boat returns, suddenly all of the Animal maps are not available at all?!?!?!  Roll the dice and what you wanted is not even possible 12 hours later.  F that, peace out everyone.  I hope the Switch game doesn't get up to these shenanigans.  That would be really sad.  I love me some AC.


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 14, 2019)

Themadgamer said:


> I know right, it's called Animal Crossing, meeting new visitors is a big part of the game and they made that a crap mechanic.
> 
> I've played everyday since day one and I think I'm done.  It's not only that they put a basic portion of the game (new visitors) behind a Loot box mechanic, but when the boat returns, suddenly all of the Animal maps are not available at all?!?!?!  Roll the dice and what you wanted is not even possible 12 hours later.  F that, peace out everyone.  I hope the Switch game doesn't get up to these shenanigans.  That would be really sad.  I love me some AC.



I thought the LT cookies were bad enough, but now this?! 
I am trying to hang on and just enjoy where I am at, but it feels like there is nothing else to aim for. 
The events are starting to feel like a job, and leveling up my animals is such a long process and now I can't even get all the ones available anyway...the completist in me is screaming and I am thinking maybe I should just throw in the towel now.


----------



## LilyLynne (Sep 17, 2019)

Ive heard from a number of friends that play that this is the last straw for them. It makes me sad. I like the game but what was Nintendo thinking when they did this. It's a terrible mechanic. I did it once. When the boat comes back you pick one cargo and hope to get lucky with a animal map. The other cargo needs leaf tickets. I don't mind leaf tickets to a certain extent, but this is going too far.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 17, 2019)

It's just a shame, the mechanic could have been actually good but they had to add new craftable items that only exist to take away your resources (including something as scarce as friend powder) instead of having Gulliver always accept event items. It seems like this mechanic was only added to slow people down, I used to get so many themed snacks just from giving Gulliver my event dupes and things I just didn't like at all.


----------



## Ras (Sep 17, 2019)

LilyLynne said:


> The other cargo needs leaf tickets. I don't mind leaf tickets to a certain extent, but this is going too far.



You can spend tickets to make it easier, but you can also send the ship back out to try for the other prizes.


----------



## Ras (Sep 20, 2019)

There's a note in the game that the new Gulliver mechanic is being evaluated for changes. They know people want to give items like they used to. Hopefully they'll come up with something better.


----------



## LilyLynne (Sep 20, 2019)

Yes I saw the note. This gives me hope they will improve it.


----------

